# Top 10 Worst/Least Favorite Horror Films



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

So Johnny Thunder started a 10 ten favorites, but what are your top ten least favorite or WORST horror movies? Movies you never quite got the hype on or just flat out hated. Don't hold back now, tell us how you REALLY feel.

Mine'll probably get me bitch-slapped, but here goes!
(very much in order)

*10. Dr. Giggles-- *But in a good way. It's of that "Ice Cream Man"-movie ilk. You know by the title it's going to be bad and it is, but you love it anyway. If you go into the movie ready to take it seriously though, you've a got another thing coming.
*9. Van Helsing--* A good concept, I _think_, but it went horribly awry. Sure, I got suckered in by the previews, but when it comes down to it, I'm a purist when it comes to the classic movie monsters like Frankenstein and Dracula. It just relied way to heavily on flash and CGI and gimmicks. It felt like a sugar-rush crayola drawing of what the originals were.
*8. The Haunting--* Boring. The remake and the original alike. I just can't sit through either as hard as I try.
*7. IT--* I think because I missed out of having this one traumatize me as a child I expected more. A couple good gags, but in the long run as long winded a snore as most Stephen King books/movies.
*6. Friday the 13th--* Oh horror gods, forgive me! I just don't get the appeal of Jason Voorhees or Camp Crystal Lake. I've tried, believe me I've tried, but I just can't make it past the second movie. Sure, Mrs. Voorhees is a doll for killing Kevin Bacon, but beyond that my attention always seems to waver elsewhere. Still, I'm trying to understand you. Maybe there's a support group somewhere I can join to find my inner Voorhees lover...
*5. Pumpkinhead--* I absolutely love the monster, just not his movie. Another bore.
*4. Candyman 2: Farewell to the Flesh--* Enough said I'm sure.
*3. Death Tunnel--* The special of this on Sci-Fi a couple years back was much more enticing than this horribly edited nightmare of just how wrong a movie can go when spearheaded by the talent barren. And a complete bastardization of a historically haunted landmark. Horrible acting with a concept obviously highjacked from House on Haunted Hill (1999) 
*2. The Hitcher (2007)--* I'm not one to bitch and moan about remakes in hollywood-- it's inevitable so get over it, right? With this one I couldn't, it was personal. Rutger Hauer to me, is the one and only Hitcher there will ever be. Period. A completely unnecessary film.
*1. Cabin Fever/Hostel--* I've got quite a few issues with Eli Roth on his own, but Cabin Fever and Hostel... I could write a dissertation on the topic, so I won't indulge to start my rants now. It's just... too much. Not in the arena of gore, admittedly the guy knows how to pull off some pretty juicy deaths, but I think that overall he's hijacked and headed the genre down the wrong road.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

> *8. The Haunting--* Boring. The remake and the original alike. I just can't sit through either as hard as I try.


THANK YOU! I've been wondering if I would be able to find a kindred spirit out there, and had almost given up hope. The remake is rightfully misaligned, for it's silly acting, terrible story structure, and laughable effects. The original gets way too many accolades. It has got to be one of the most boring films of all time, and is undeserving to be called a horror film. More like an instant cure for insomnia.

I will post my ten later. There are so many of them, that it's going to be hard to make a select list, but I will give it the ol' college try.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here goes my list. I had to put a lot of thought into this one; for every good Horror film, there are at least fifty bad ones. I tried my best to stick to those people consider "classics" though I think otherwise, and those entries that starred actors that should have known better. One man's garbage is still garbage, no matter how much you try to gloss it over. And so:


Practically anything by Italian Schlockmeisters, Argento, and Fulci. Just pick any film of theirs and put it in this spot, and chances are it will be the right one. Argento occasionally gets atmosphere right, but infrequently. He tends to get overwhelmed trying to decide if he should concentrate on plot, the actors, or effects. A good director can multi-task, and that's saying something for him, when he can't do either effectively as a singular task. His films are a total mess that gets increasingly worse with each frame, until, mercifully, the end comes along, and you're wishing to hell that you had watched *The Lost Boys* for the umpteenth time. Dario Argento owes me some money for all the Ibuprofen I have had to take just to get through one of his films with a splitting migraine. Fulci was no better. I believe when the man was still alive, he just woke up daily with a hair up his ass and had to make a film, no matter how silly, or inane it might sound or look to others. Often incomprehensible, Fulci's self serving tripe stands as a lesson to filmmaker's world wide on how not to make a movie. Yet, as bad as both of them are, they still have legions of fans that have bought into their scam. I'm still stumped as to why that is. If someone has an answer, please drop me a line. I want to know what drugs you're taking.


*Rosemary's Baby-* Satan's child is borne into the world by Mia Farrow. One can imagine Mr. Scratch standing in the wings, impatiently checking his watch, and wondering how much of this drivel he was going to have to sit through until he got busy with that mousy hausfrau, Rosemary Woodhouse. If I had been him, I would have held out for Britt Ekland, or Bridget Bardot, but that's just me. This is a total snoozefest. Don't believe the hype, if you haven't seen this one. Avoid at all costs.


*The Ring 2-* The CGI and plot in this follow up to the smash hit movie, *The Ring*, is an aimless, meandering pile. I have yet to find one person who actually likes it. By the second film, I didn't like the kid who played Aidan, and kept hoping Samara Morgan kicked his ass down into that well. Instead, she tried to possess him. I would have kicked him down the well.


*Wendigo*-This movie lasted 1.5 hours AND NOT A GODDAMN THING HAPPENED!


*The Howling 2*-Granted, everything after the first movie was total garbage, especially the last film in the series, but this one is more shameful for the fact that the great Christopher Lee even deigned to be a part of it. I'm sure he did it just for the paycheck. I seriously doubt he read the script thoroughly, or I'm sure he would have said, "Pass," or at least I want to believe that.


*Texas Chainsaw Massacre-*I'm sorry, but I utterly loathe this film. The only thing I did like about it is that it had that grainy, documentary feel to the cinematography, and that's the full extent of the kudos I give it. Other than that, I hated the story, the "acting" the directing&#8230;everything. Tobe Hooper has much better films on his resume, and TCM isn't one of them.


*House of 1000 Corpses*- I remember the hype about this film before it came out. Rob Zombie couldn't get financing to make it, he couldn't find a distributor, you name it. I, and many other Horror fans, wondered why. If anyone could make a Horror film and make it right, it had to be Zombie. When it was finally released, I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt after the credits started rolling why Rob couldn't get anyone to have anything to do with the film. He must have known it too, because the Firefly clan was markedly different in *The Devil's Rejects* than in the first film.


*Land of the Dead*-In every zombie flick, no matter how good, or bad, I can find at least one part I actually like. Not so with this one. I bet George Romero wishes he had never directed this atrocity. It's a travesty that the man who single handedly made the zombie genre what it is today, could have misfired so terribly, but he did. This is easily one of the worst films of that particular category.


*Gothika*-Halle Berry's first foray into Horror, and her last, unless I miss my guess. Most movies where a ghost is involved are pretty bad, but this one is in a class all it's own. Dull, pretentious crap.


*30 Days of Night-*Great concept for a vampire movie. Too bad it was handled so clumsily with unbelievably stupid nosferatu. All they did was hiss and screech, except for the leader. When he spoke, it was in some gibberish or other, and even then, the subtitles had him speaking only the most simplistic of sentences. How they survived for centuries is a real mystery. I guess the humans they fed on were more stupid than they were. They wouldn't have lasted a minute with someone like Blade, or Abraham Van Helsing on the case.

Dishonorable Mentions: *Blade: Trinity, The Haunting *(either version)* Exorcist II: The Heretic, Alien 3, Halloween III: Season of the Witch, Day of the Dead *(remake) *The Devil's Playground, Zombie Diaries, An American Werewolf in Paris, The Rage*


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to admit half of those are my guilty pleasures, but yes, yes and YES!!


----------



## claudia (Mar 28, 2009)

*not really 10*

I don't really have a top ten, because I can't really think of too many right now... but I will say I thought Amityville 2 was terrible. I couldn't even get through the whole thing; I was too bored. I never even saw the first one, and I don't plan to.:devil:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

UGH! I try to forget the ones I don't like...

1. *An American Haunting*....the bitch-slapping made me laugh so hard that I couldn't take the rest of the film seriously.








I was so disappointed because I thought.._oh cool, finally a ghost story that might be kinda fun_. NOPE.

2. *The Exorcist* prequels (both of them). So bad they had a re-do and boy, they shouldn't have. "her juicy ass" OMG...again, made me laugh and not in a good way.

3. That crappy one with Sarah M. Gellar....oh wait. I guess I should be more specific.
a. *The Grudge*...was not impressed with the cat-screaming kid or anything else in it.
b. *The Return*..still have no clue what this was about, and she had almost no lines.

4. Almost everything Bela Lugosi was in with the exception of *Dracula*.

5. I'll probably get killed for this one but here goes..the original *"The Last House on the Left"*. Oh Mr. Craven, you had long way to go but thank goodness you got there.

6. *Dream Catcher*. I was like, huh? What is happening...I am bored, huh? My friend got really mad at me for suggesting we go see this film. I was sure she was going to beat me up in the parking lot to get her money back.

7. Any movie involving the internet. Computers aren't scary unless they have Vista.

8. *Alien Resurrection*. They cloned Ripley but it looks like she aged a few hundred years.









9. *The Blair Witch Project*. Kudos to the people who made a butt-load of money from this film. I know teenagers who actually believed this was a documentary thanks to the great marketing. I sat there bored and wondered why a student would continually drop the "f-bomb" in a student film.

10. *Exorcist II The Heretic*. O.K. She is walking around a lot in this movie and dreaming and walking around and oh, there is a tribal kid with a similar possession issue and she's walking....My guess is the producers or whoever had a vague idea, no real script, not much of a plot and a really bad editor. Kind of like *Alien Resurrection*. I actually don't remember a lot about it except I hated it and it seemed like weird editing.

So there are the movies I really did not care for. Most of them were boring to me or made me laugh at inappropriate times. Now if a movie is so bad that the entire thing is kinda funny...I can watch it but if it is supposed to be this serious, scary movie and I bark out a laugh over something stupid then that just ruins it for me.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Any and all French horror. Well, of the past 7 or so years. It's nothing more than sleaze wrapped up in boredom.

2. The Devil's Rejects. How this got to be advertised as a horror film, I'll never know. It's just an action thriller with sex jokes. Hit my Snooze alarm to wake me up.

3. Saw and all its' sequels. You *knew* this was coming. It takes more than a bad police procedural plotline, ripping off Se7en (as well as countless other films), and shooting the film in dirty, rundown locations to make a horror classic. It takes intelligence, true style, and something of some kind of interest to viewers with brains. This series is merely posing as brutal horror. The most brutal thing about these is how hard you'll bash your head to get that inane "dialogue" out of your ears.

4. The Blair Witch Project. Nothing happened. At all. It's just a trio of potheads who get lost in the woods, swear a lot, and share conspiracy theories about ghosts which don't exist or the local townsfolk having nothing better to do than plant rocks and twigs in bizarre formations to scare them. Yeah, _sure, this is a *masterpiece*_... 

5. Freddy Vs. Jason. Keep professional wrestling out of my horror. And CGI can take a hike as well. Just an action film with Cabin Fever-liciously stupid, unlikable "characters" that you just want to see get in one great big Final Destination-esque disaster within the first minute of them opening their mouths.

6. The Toxic Avenger. Sorry, but when it comes to bad taste, Peter Jackson is the king. Lloyd Kaufman as a director is a talentless hack. And I don't think he had anything to do with making Class of Nuke 'Em High. Now, *there* is fun trash. Also, when it comes to being offensive- Street Trash out-sicks this one. Yet also had more style and was funnier.

7. Leprechaun 4: In Space. 1990's direct-to-video horror was pretty bad. But this one is the icing on the cake of crap that was that particular industry. The cast try their best with this awful mess and most of them are pretty charming - especially the amazing bevvy of beefy musclehunks , but every single other thing about this movie is shamefully un-entertaining. You name it. Music, plot, special effects... I mean: "_Oh, the humanity!_" This "film" is pure pain. I say: "_let's take the hunks and go to Vegas!_" Leprechaun 3 was a lot more fun than this.

8. Almost every remake in the last 17 years or more. Regardless of how many little tykes think Last House on the Left, Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Dawn of the Dead, Black Christmas, The Fog, and The Hills Have Eyes among others are boring does not mean they need to be "remade." The firsts were all good horror films. The same goes for all upcoming or rumored remakes of Evil Dead, It's Alive, and A Nightmare on Elm Street. Like a muzak rendition of some famous golden oldie, these remakes are cheap 5th-rate wannabes at best, made by snot-nosed punks who need to go back to doing music videos on Mtv. Also, the remakes of The Haunting and House on Haunted Hill were painfully boring and stupid films.

9. Scanners. Amazing special effects, bad story. _Really_ bad story. To the point where it cancels out whatever pros come from the acting, music, pacing, etc. As for the whole corporation and factory stuff... wow, poorly dated. Clunky, overstuffed, unsatisfying. The Fury, though no masterpiece, did it much better years before.

10. Frailty. If you're going to make a horror film about a controversial subject, especially one at all involving religious extremism... Don't do it from the perspective *of* the extremists. Don't end the movie by adopting the attitude that they were right all along! Also, don't manipulate the audience by getting us to sympathize with one character for over an hour, then in the last 10 minutes, up and say- "he was evil, so, if you sympathized with him- there's something wrong with you." He was an oppressed child in a rural, backwoods setting being viciously abused by a fanatical father. What the HELL did this director expect us to do? He is the only one *to* sympathize with! This film is a downright stupid twist-machine. Nothing smart or noble here.

*Dishonorable mentions* - Darkness Falls, The Dead Hate the Living, Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday, Signs, Scary Movie, Halloween (666): Curse of Michael Myers, I Spit on Your Grave, Cannibal Ferox / Make Them Die Slowly, Class of 1999, Masters of Horror: Pro-Life, Maniac (1980), Shatter Dead, Masters of Horror: The V Word, The New York Ripper, The Prowler, The Woods, Hostel: Part II, My Bloody Valentine (either).

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

For some reason, I forgot all about that crapfest, *The Blair Witch Project*. Thanks for the reminder, guys. Actually, no thank you. It's just a reminder that it's 90 minutes of my life that was totally wasted on what has got to be the biggest pile of over hyped **** ever made. Double damnation on it's sequel. Thank Christ they didn't make a third one. No telling what kind of abomination they would have aborted out.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sinister said:


> For some reason, I forgot all about that crapfest, *The Blair Witch Project*. Thanks for the reminder, guys. Actually, no thank you. It's just a reminder that it's 90 minutes of my life that was totally wasted


90 minutes? What the hell did you do, watch it twice?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Revenant said:


> 90 minutes? What the hell did you do, watch it twice?


It's actual run time is 87 minutes. So I was three minutes off. Sue me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know a good lawyer, Sin.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> 1. Any and all French horror. Well, of the past 7 or so years. It's nothing more than sleaze wrapped up in boredom.
> 
> 2. The Devil's Rejects. How this got to be advertised as a horror film, I'll never know. It's just an action thriller with sex jokes. Hit my Snooze alarm to wake me up.
> 
> ...


I agree with many and much of the films you post here. Saw, Blair Witch, Freddy v. Jason and many others are indeed complete crap.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I gotta admit to thinking the second blair witch movie wasn't bad, but as for the first one, when a movies most memorable scene involves somebody getting snot all over the camera, it should tell you something... and just about everyone I know who has seen The Blair Witch Project really only remembers the part in the tent when the girl is freaking out and snotting all over the place, and the end


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I gotta admit to thinking the second blair witch movie wasn't bad, but as for the first one, when a movie's most memorable scene involves somebody getting snot all over the camera, it should tell you something... and just about everyone I know who has seen The Blair Witch Project really only remembers the part in the tent when the girl is freaking out and snotting all over the place, and the very last scene.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

More Dishonorable Mentions
* The Frighteners
* Midnight Meat Train
* Masters of Horror: Valerie on the Stairs
* Let's Scare Jessica to Death
* Tamara
* Shivers / They Came from Within
* Halloween 5
* Thinner
* Phantom of the Opera (1998, Dario Argento's version)
* Pet Sematary Two
* Shocker
* The Changeling
* Interview with the Vampire


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I know What You Did Last Summer!
House On Haunted Hill- Remake
Final Destination- Liked the first half, then the movie when on too long IMO.
Bone Collector- Started off ok, then got worse and worse.
Jeepers Creepers- Another movie that started off interesting then went to ****.
Urban Legends- Ditto! I saw the sequel on TV was amazed why they even made another movie.
Predator 2
Child's Play- I liked this movie a little when I was younger, but I can't watch it
now. 
Feast- I only saw half of this movie and don't care how it ended.
Tremors


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

1. Saw and all of the sequels
2. Catacombs-crap from the first frame to the last
3. Shutter-I liked it better when it was called "The Ring" and "The Grudge"
4. Wind Chill - I normally like ghost stories, but not this one
5. Friday the 13th 4 to whatever number they are up to now
6. I STILL Don't Care What You Did Last Summer
7. House on Haunted Hill remake and sequel
8. The Messagers- The ghosts were awesome, everything else was terrible (I knew who the bad guy was in the first act) 
9. Pulse- Unwatchable, hated all of the characters and the plot
10. Valentine- Turned it off after 10 minutes, Denise Richards is an atractive woman who can't act her way out of a paper bag
SPECIAL MENTION:
11. Dark Water- oooh, a real estate horror movie
12. The Fourth Floor- Haven't we seen enough emotionally disturbed women by now?
13. Don't Say a Word- while not technically a horror movie, it was horrible to watch


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> 1. Any and all French horror. Well, of the past 7 or so years. It's nothing more than sleaze wrapped up in boredom.
> 
> 2. The Devil's Rejects. How this got to be advertised as a horror film, I'll never know. It's just an action thriller with sex jokes. Hit my Snooze alarm to wake me up.
> 
> ...


You've named some of my favorite movies and even have my #1 favorite movie, The Devils Rejects, on your list. As for French Horror I still say "Inside" is one of the best horror films in the last 10 years.
And you are the ONLY person I have ever met that didn't like Frailty.
I'll agree with Blair Witch, I hated that film....

Here are my hates:

Rocky Horror Picture Show
Annoying, humorless and why not throw in Susan Sarandon. I don't get the appeal of this pile of ****.

Audition
AKA Fatal Attraction: Japan Edition. ZzZzZzZzZz

High Tension
Guessed the twist ending about 20 minutes in, it just sucked.

Wolf Creek
60 minutes of hiking followed by Crocodile Dundee's evil brother. Yipee.

My Bloody Valentine 3D
The original is possibly the most underrated 80's slasher, this was CGI **** with a brand new makes no sense ending.

Day of the Dead remake
Apparently being bitten by a zombie gives you spider-man powers. Oh yeah and if you're a vegetarian before being bit? you won't eat people. Garbage.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think I have 10, but here goes-

Agree on The Haunting remake. No tension, no real scares. I detest friendly ghosts.

The Ring Two. 

Saturday the 14th part 2. I recall that among the dizzyingly oblique stock footage inserts, there was a train wreck...ironically the most fitting way to describe this movie.

Chud 2: Bud the Chud. 

Stay Alive. I hated this movie with a passion. The one character that I did not completely hate dies early, and the only reason to continue watching was in hope of seeing Malcom in the Middle die as horrific a death as a PG13 flick allows.

Halloween: Resurrection. I am entirely too forgiving of the various post-Carpenter Halloween films but this infuriated me.

Rob Zombie's Halloween. No. I don't want to know why Michael is a deranged killer. I don't want to sympathize with him. I don't want to see his white trash family. I don't want an awkward rendtion of Love Hurts in an alleged horror film. Part of what make Michael so scary was the fact that when the mask did come off, the babyfaced guy underneath it looked so innocent that you could hardly believe he was a lunatic killer. New Michael is more like the WWE villain of the week.

Friday the 13th Part (?) Jason takes Manhattan. More like "Movie takes concept that makes me wild with anticipation and utilizes it for about 7 minutes". And the ending?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don, I am surprised you listed Rocky Horror as a "horror" movie....horrible, yes but I thought it was kind of a musical, sci-fi that tried to be funny.

I thought it was pretty bad in just about every way, and pretty much just plain ol' stoopid with the exception of Tim Curry's vocals and the music in general. Sarandon had no business singing. I think she would prefer we forgot about this movie and the fact she was in it.

I think it is interesting what people like and don't like. There have been a few hates in here that I like.
The worst for me is if I am just bored to death. Halloween 2- remake AHHHHHH I was so bored and confused I would have walked out but my hubby wanted to stick it out. Then after it was over he uttered, "I'm confused". 
LOL!


----------

